# Externe Programme öffnen via Button?



## stitch (16. Dezember 2001)

Ich hab so einige kleine Progrämmchen  in VB geschrieben und würde dafür jetzt gerne, der Übersicht halber, ein kleines Programm schreiben mit dem ich diese ausführen kann. Also nur eine Form wo dann nach einem Button klick ein anderes externes Programm geöffnet wird. Kann mir jemand mal den Code für diese Anweisung geben? In meinem Buch hab ich nichts passendes gefunden.

thx, im vorraus


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (19. Dezember 2001)

der befehl dazu lautet


SHELL <prgname as string> [, modus as integer]



also z.B. 
Dim myProg as string
myProg="C:\WINDOWS\******.EXE"
SHELL myProg <, modus>

modus ist OPTIONAL, also muss nicht gesetzt werden. damit kannst du die erscheinungsform bestimmen, wie dein programm gestartet werden soll.

es gibt 

vbHide
vbMaximizedFocus
vbMinimizedFocus
vbMinimizedNoFocus
vbNormalFocus
vbNormalNoFocus

die bedeutungen kannste ja in der hilfe auslesen...

hoffe das hilft dir, grüsse ciao


----------



## stitch (20. Dezember 2001)

THX! Genau sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------

